# Dog butting things with it's nose.



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Jasper is alway butting things or pushing things with his nose. He will push the other dogs with his nose. Yesterday he was butting the temporany fence that we put up to keep him out of the garden. He does but other things too. Does anyone know why.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's just a dog thing. Gunner butts me with his nose in the night when it storms till I get up with him. : )


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Jackson did this a lot, but I always figured it was part of his cattle dog background and he was trying to 'herd' me. He also jumped high into the air and nipped at my elbow -- another cattle dog thing. None of my goldens has ever done the 'nose poke', however.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy does this to his food if you feed him in a bowl he can push around. Like he is going to bury it is something..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama always is pushing stuff on the floor around with his nose. It does get irratating when they use the nose to butt your hand when you are on the computer and it messes up what you are writing. LOL


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey likes to butt people in the face with his nose... but only when he's REALLY excited, like when I get home from work. I always say he's trying to imitate people kisses, but who knows. He'll sometimes push a tennis ball around with his nose a bit, but always ends up kicking it around before long.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I have two "butters" It's really useful if you want to teach the dogs targeting with clicker training. Makes teaching them so much easier.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Tucker does this ALL of the time. Especially if he has a toy in his mouth, he'll come up and butt you with his nose trying to get you to play with him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm feeling slighted...Ike doesn't head butt anything, he butt butt's. He's still backing into everything and shoving his backside at people. How'd you like to be greeted from that end every time!!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Rusty does this to initiate play. He will poke with his nose another dog to play, you, etc. I like this a lot better that the initial mouthing he did when very young. He will revert back to that now and then.. OUCH! :doh:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Bama always is pushing stuff on the floor around with his nose. It does get irratating when they use the nose to butt your hand when you are on the computer and it messes up what you are writing. LOL


ROFLMFAO 
nudge nudge nudge, lol, notice how they almost always nudge the mouse hand :doh:


----------

